# hiashi vs hidan



## Icegaze (Aug 8, 2013)

knowledge: none for both sides
distance: 15m
restrictions: none

Do you guys at least agree hiashi can beat hidan?

I think once hidan spouts he is immortal hiashi proceeds to grab a kunai from his weapon sack and cut hidans head off. 

No need for Polls, i just think using hidan is an even better way to understand how people view hiashi.


----------



## Axiom (Aug 8, 2013)

Hiashi uses Empty Palm (the one that stopped the Juubi's hand) and Hidan should die.  I know he's immortal but Empty Palm stopped the Juubi's hand, remember.  Hidan should come at Hiashi and Hiashi uses Empty Palm (the Juubi-stopping attack) and solo.  Nobody's ever dodged Empty Palm (I'm talking about the attack that Hiashi used against the Juubi) so it's probably undodgeable, like ST.  Except it's better because there's no 5 second cool down.  Also, Hiashi has two hands with which he can use it.  Also, ST was redirected by KN6 Nardo, but remember, Empty Palm stopped the Juubi's hand.  So Empty Palm would probably blow KN6 Naruto back the length of two football fields, if we take into account the fact that it stopped the Juubi's palm.

So even if Hidan dodges the first Empty Palm (which has never happened) Hiashi shoots a second one (with Juubi stopping power) and that should obliterate Hidan.

Hiashi only needs Empty Palm for this.  It's the same attack he uses to solo Ei, Mei,, Base Gai, and all of Sasori's puppets.  And stop the Juubi, too.  You can only beat Hiashi if you're faster than Base Gai because Gai said Lee needed Gates to beat Jyuuken.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 8, 2013)

This is actually a tough one. Normally, you wouldn't expect Hiashi to utilize Empty Palm without knowledge.

Canon leads me to believe Hidan is the faster of the two, but Hiashi should be able to avoid death long enough to utilize his Empty Palm once he realizes his gentle fist is ineffective or he's too slow to kill Hidan normally.

The only chance Hidan has is landing a lucky shot with his Scythe, and/or going the ritual route, but that's unlikely since Hiashi has byakugan, Kaiten and double palm action- and was fast enough to react to several Juubi attacks. Though Hidan's attacks are unorthodox and highly advanced, Hiashi, and most Hyuga's defense are specifically designed to shed off all forms of offensive.

I can, however, see Hiashi using a low-level wind palm to knock Hidan back, moving in and going for a chest shot. Since he's unaware Hidan is immortal, he can easily be taken off guard and severely wounded after that exchange- as his gentle fist will be entirely ineffective. 

A nice matchup, Hiashi wins most of the time.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 8, 2013)

Axiom said:


> Hiashi uses Empty Palm (the one that stopped the Juubi's hand) and Hidan should die.  I know he's immortal but Empty Palm stopped the Juubi's hand, remember.  Hidan should come at Hiashi and Hiashi uses Empty Palm (the Juubi-stopping attack) and solo.  Nobody's ever dodged Empty Palm (I'm talking about the attack that Hiashi used against the Juubi) so it's probably undodgeable, like ST.  Except it's better because there's no 5 second cool down.  Also, Hiashi has two hands with which he can use it.  Also, ST was redirected by KN6 Nardo, but remember, Empty Palm stopped the Juubi's hand.  So Empty Palm would probably blow KN6 Naruto back the length of two football fields, if we take into account the fact that it stopped the Juubi's palm.
> 
> So even if Hidan dodges the first Empty Palm (which has never happened) Hiashi shoots a second one (with Juubi stopping power) and that should obliterate Hidan.
> 
> Hiashi only needs Empty Palm for this.  It's the same attack he uses to solo Ei, Mei,, Base Gai, and all of Sasori's puppets.  And stop the Juubi, too.  You can only beat Hiashi if you're faster than Base Gai because Gai said Lee needed Gates to beat Jyuuken.



not sure if your serious 
you seem more of a hyuuga fan than i thought 
i agree he beats hidan, however am not so sure about him being able to solo Ei. Mei is a maybe
but yes hidan i have no doubts he should beat him even if air palm doesnt kill hidan. 

Also it should be noted that 64 palm stopped a juubi minion. They dont have chakra points or even organs however it got downed from taking 64 palm
so its entirely  possible that 64 palm would stop hidan from moving


----------



## Axiom (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm halfway serious.  I think Hiashi beats Hidan with low-medium difficulty, and I don't think Hidan has a very good counter for Air Palm, but I still think Air Palm has been overrated at times in the other thread.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 8, 2013)

Hidan arduously out-staminas hiashi to break a drawn-out stalemate...

**


----------



## Mithos (Aug 8, 2013)

I think Hiashi is more skilled fighter than Hidan, but Hidan's "immortality" makes it near impossible for Hiashi to take him out. Jyuuken in most circumstances can take an opponent out in a few hits, or stop their chakra. However, doing internal damage to Hidan's organs is not going to stop him - he was barely fazed by 2 giant kunai skewering him. I also don't think closing his tenketsu will stop Hidan's ritual from  functioning. I don't think Air Palm will knock out Hidan - it would only serve to send him flying away. I think Hidan could dodge it most times anyway. Rotation also won't hurt him too much, though it could safely deflect the scythe. 

I think it would be diffiucult for Hidan to get some of Hiashi's blood in the first place. But since Hiashi fights with his bare hands and is very fond of parrying, I don't see it as impossible. Getting an opening to perform the ritual might also be difficult since Hiashi could knock him out of the circle with Air Palm. But the Hyuuga have a tendency to take a stance and wait for their opponents to come at them, so Hiashi may not know that he needs to stop him from creating the circle. If that happens, Hiashi is dead. 

This match could go either way: Hiashi can't reliably "kill" Hidan, but Hidan will have a horrible time getting Hiashi's blood and performing the ritual. Either Hidan goes down after taking a vicious "beating" or Hiashi slips up at some point after wearing down.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 8, 2013)

Once hiashi realises jukken doesn't work what stops him from taking a kunai and chopping Hidan head off??
also jukken worked against juublings
Who have no chakra or organs


----------



## -JT- (Aug 8, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> I think Hiashi is more skilled fighter than Hidan, but Hidan's "immortality" makes it near impossible for Hiashi to take him out. Jyuuken in most circumstances can take an opponent out in a few hits, or stop their chakra. However, doing internal damage to Hidan's organs is not going to stop him - he was barely fazed by 2 giant kunai skewering him. I also don't think closing his tenketsu will stop Hidan's ritual from  functioning. I don't think Air Palm will knock out Hidan - it would only serve to send him flying away. I think Hidan could dodge it most times anyway. Rotation also won't hurt him too much, though it could safely deflect the scythe.
> 
> I think it would be diffiucult for Hidan to get some of Hiashi's blood in the first place. But since Hiashi fights with his bare hands and is very fond of parrying, I don't see it as impossible. Getting an opening to perform the ritual might also be difficult since Hiashi could knock him out of the circle with Air Palm. But the Hyuuga have a tendency to take a stance and wait for their opponents to come at them, so Hiashi may not know that he needs to stop him from creating the circle. If that happens, Hiashi is dead.
> 
> This match could go either way: Hiashi can't reliably "kill" Hidan, but Hidan will have a horrible time getting Hiashi's blood and performing the ritual. Either Hidan goes down after taking a vicious "beating" or Hiashi slips up at some point after wearing down.



Pretty much this.
A lack of knowledge from his opponent is Hidan's greatest weapon, and Hiashi's style, while arguably the best in the manga, is risky to use in this scenario.

As Matto said, if Hidan starts drawing his circle, Hiashi is more likely to put distance between the two of them, as he'd probably be sure that his perfect defence can deal with anything Hidan can throw at him.

So yeah, in this scenario, it could go either way. Give them even minimal knowledge though, and Hiashi decimates Hidan.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 8, 2013)

Neji was capable of using Gentle Fist with enough force that Kidomaru went through a tree, I think Hiashi is capable of taking some limbs off under the right circumstances. Personally I think he is the superior in hand to hand and he will not be blindsided by scythe attacks. I'd go with Hiashi because hes cooler.


----------



## FairyTailisBack (Aug 8, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> Once hiashi realises jukken doesn't work what stops him from taking a kunai and chopping Hidan head off??
> also jukken worked against juublings
> Who have no chakra or organs



Because he isn't good at that style of combat, and Hidan is at least as fast as he is.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 8, 2013)

^ wait what?? thats silly. all he needs to do is fight the way he would but this time use a kunai to cut his head
how do you know he isnt good at that style of combat? also using a kunai isnt a style of fighting 
learning to use kunai is one of the basic things they learn in the academy 
am sorry but thats just weak 

also jukken strikes did put juublings down. They have no organs, more chakra than hidan most likely 
yet it stopped moving after being hit by jukken 
no reason to believe hidan can still casually move about the place after being hit by jukken 

and like i said worst comes to worst. he takes his head off with a kunai. 

Also hiashi ability to emit chakra from his body at any time makes it hard for the scythe to land. also you cant expect hidan to blind side hiashi. 

finally zetsu's who have shown to be able to tank sakura punches without blowing to bits, were blown to bits when hit by jukken attacks. No reason why hiashi can blow hidan apart with jukken 

ps; i only bring up zetsu durability because Niku seems to think they are durable. I dont think they really are. but hey


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 8, 2013)

the Zetsu r more durable than human shinobi, yes

but them being Yang-*chakra* induced clones, in their nature, makes them particularly implode-able vs Jyuuken, where a tenketsu'd human wouldn't be....

their whole purpose is to be a horde of resistant, annoyingly taxing, cockroach-like fodder-troops


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 8, 2013)

diadora Lotto said:


> the Zetsu r more durable than human shinobi, yes
> 
> but them being Yang *chakra* induced, clones in their nature, makes them particularly implode-able vs Jyuuken, where a tenketsu'd human wouldn't be....



sorry what why does thst make them implodeable?? thats you making stuff up 
I am glad you agree they are more durable than regular shinobi. 
therefore what stops jukken attacks from actually causing external damage?? Granted it focuses more on internal damage but it doesnt mean it cant cause external damage
i mean see when hinata missed her palm strike against deva path, she broke the floor with the same amount of force sakura hit zetsu to the floor with


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 8, 2013)

''implodable'' because that's what appeared to be happening to some degree; its beside the point...





Icegaze said:


> sorry what why does thst make them implodeable?? thats you making stuff up


shadow clones go poof in smoke
element clones dissolve into nature,
 zetsu wood-chakra clones shred like plants when ther durability is bypassed by jyuuken
just like when narutos chakra turns them into trees.
jyuuken divining chakra...is good against chakra-base substances~



> ]I am glad you agree they are more durable than regular shinobi.
> therefore what stops jukken attacks from actually causing external damage??


 nothing is stopping it; I believe in it, but the mangaka doesn't care to explore such a thing.
unless U mean *in*ternal damage?



> ]Granted it focuses more on internal damage but it doesnt mean it cant cause external damage
> i mean see when hinata missed her palm strike against deva path,* she broke the floor with the same amount of force sakura hit zetsu to the floor *with


 well yeah, jyuuken has  always done blunt trauma damage


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 8, 2013)

no i meant external damage, though yes quite obviously jukken is alot more suited to deal internal damage 
something hidan isnt necessarily immune to 
like i said juubling got 64 palmed and stopped moving. It has no organs what so ever and surely more chakra than hidan. And is also a better tank that hidan, being able to take sakura punch head on, and barely move back 
meanwhile 64 palm put it down 

again where jukken fails, a kunai taking off hidan head wont. 
hiashi ability to emit chakra to alter and deflect weapons without spinning is going to make it very hard to hidan scythe to catch hiashi


----------



## Mithos (Aug 8, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> Once hiashi realises jukken doesn't work what stops him from taking a kunai and chopping Hidan head off??
> also jukken worked against juublings
> Who have no chakra or organs



How is Hiashi going to chop off Hidan's head with a kunai? Hidan isn't going to let that happen. Asuma couldn't hit Hidan even with support from Shikamaru's shadows. Hiashi is a better fighter than Asuma, but he's not so much better than Asuma + Shikamaru combined that he can decapitate Hidan when the duo could hardly touch him. 

You severely overrate Hiashi.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 8, 2013)

It depends if Jyuuken can actually immobilize Hidan or if he will just laugh it off like he does any other injury.

Imo, the outcome of this battle depends entirely upon that; if Jyuuken doesn't neutralize him, Hidan will just get tossed and slapped around until Hiashi gets tired. Eventually, Hidan will kill him after that.


----------



## Jad (Aug 8, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> How is Hiashi going to chop off Hidan's head with a kunai? Hidan isn't going to let that happen. Asuma couldn't hit Hidan even with support from Shikamaru's shadows. Hiashi is a better fighter than Asuma, but he's not so much better than Asuma + Shikamaru combined that he can decapitate Hidan when the duo could hardly touch him.
> 
> You severely overrate Hiashi.





I believe a faster more skilled Taijutsu expert would be able to cut Hidan's neck to the point where it would be _floppy_. Where it would need stitches to keep it in place.

Asuma only clashed with Hidan once, and that was when they parried each others attacks. Had the fight gone on a bit longer WITH full knowledge. No doubt in my mind Asuma would have won that fight.

Yes, Kakashi did fight Hidan in a way where Kakashi should have been on top []. You have to remember though his stamina took a huge hit and he felt it [2].


----------



## Mithos (Aug 9, 2013)

Jad said:


> I believe a faster more skilled Taijutsu expert would be able to cut Hidan's neck to the point where it would be _floppy_. Where it would need stitches to keep it in place.
> 
> Asuma only clashed with Hidan once, and that was when they parried each others attacks. Had the fight gone on a bit longer WITH full knowledge. No doubt in my mind Asuma would have won that fight.
> 
> Yes, Kakashi did fight Hidan in a way where Kakashi should have been on top []. You have to remember though his stamina took a huge hit and he felt it [2].



Surely Asuma is better with his chakra-extended trench knives than Hiashi is with a kunai. 

Full knowledge is irrelevent, since Hiashi doesn't have that here either.

I don't see what your scans are supposed to prove. Yes Kakashi was exhausted. But that doesn't mean that had he not been he would have beaten Hidan with a kunai. 

Decapitating someone in this manga never really happens in a fight because it is so hard to do. Unless the gap in level is absolutely huge, they're going to defend against it or dodge enough that they take a lesser injury. The only way Hidan may be decapitated is if Jyuuken manages to immobilize him, which I don't see happening.


----------



## Jad (Aug 9, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> Surely Asuma is better with his chakra-extended trench knives than Hiashi is with a kunai.



Look at what Shikamaru did to Hidan. For your information that was Shikamaru who sliced Hidan by the way.



> Full knowledge is irrelevent, since Hiashi doesn't have that here either.



He will last and figure it out. He has the Byakugun.



> I don't see what your scans are supposed to prove. Yes Kakashi was exhausted. But that doesn't mean that had he not been he would have beaten Hidan with a kunai.



No, that is exactly what it means. Kakashi was completely tired, he even mentions how he was pushing it. So everything is going to be affected; speed, taijutsu etc. He wasn't even defending and fighting against Hidan with raiton infused kunai's, that's how much of a dip he had taken in his fighting ability, something so simple that could have helped him greatly. So yes, that would affect him.



> Decapitating someone in this manga never really happens in a fight because it is so hard to do. Unless the gap in level is absolutely huge, they're going to defend against it or dodge enough that they take a lesser injury. The only way Hidan may be decapitated is if Jyuuken manages to immobilize him, which I don't see happening.



Look at Shikamaru scan, had he have better speed and taijutsu - he'd have gotten that decapitation (not even - a thicker slice would have forced Hidan to fight with his head lopsided).

Just look at the Shikamaru scan.

​


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 9, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> Surely Asuma is better with his chakra-extended trench knives than Hiashi is with a kunai.
> 
> Full knowledge is irrelevent, since Hiashi doesn't have that here either.
> 
> ...



what jad scan proves is that, shikamaru with a dagger did that to hidan's neck. Surely you can agree that hiashi is better with a kunai than shikamaru is with a dagger cant you?

also like i pointed out, jukken affect juublings , who have more chakra than hidan and no organs to damage. So why do people assume it wont affect hidan? 

i see it affecting hidan , quite fine. People must remember being able to take a knife in your chest hurting probably your lungs and heart doesnt equate to taking jukken which can damage every single organ in 1 hit. Also hidan has never suffered brain damage. 

think about jukken to the brain, doubt hidan walks away from that casually. even if he does he will be down long enough to loose his head


----------



## Jad (Aug 9, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> I don't think Air Palm will knock out Hidan - it would only serve to send him flying away. I think Hidan could dodge it most times anyway.



Apparently, Air Palm is super sonic since it passed the sound barrier.


----------



## PinkiePool (Aug 9, 2013)

Forgive me for my ignorance but...has Hiashi ever actually engaged an enemy with a cutting weapon?


----------



## Jad (Aug 9, 2013)

PinkiePool said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance but...has Hiashi ever actually engaged an enemy with a cutting weapon?



Just fodders. Sound ninja's.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 9, 2013)

PinkiePool said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance but...has Hiashi ever actually engaged an enemy with a cutting weapon?



no but neji has engaged someone with 1000's of cutting and piercing projectiles as well as piercing arrows which move much faster than hidan can 
jukken can block weapons bare handed, go back to the neji vs kidomaru fight
you see a genin using just chakra without spinning to alter the momentum of projectiles, when said projectile was an inch from his face. 
No doubt in my mind a jounin hiashi can do that. Also why does hiashi need to actually block the scythe? he can avoid it and not worry about it, every time it comes close, release chakra to push it away. the proceed to break the string on the scythe, reducing hidan range. 
From there hidan comes close and gets a jukken to the head. 

it would take 1 strike for hiashi to realize he needs to chop hidan head off. Since he knows no one should be able to tank his first jukken hit and not die. Fodders have the same organs as main characters, main character organs arent any stronger


----------



## PinkiePool (Aug 9, 2013)

Perhaps i should have worded my question better.

In light if the brought uo assumption that Hiashi can kunai decapitate Hidan, my inquiry is if Hiashi has ever made use of a cutting weapon.


----------



## Alaude (Aug 9, 2013)

I think Hiashi wins. Because of his Byakugan attacks, it'll be hard for Hidan to get close and get blood from Hiashi, but if Hidan manages to get blood from Hiashi he sould win if he just has the time to make the ritual.


----------



## Olympian (Aug 9, 2013)

My answer is simply "no" for the majority and no knowledge. That Air Palm attack may be sonic and all (presumely) but Hidan tanked full fleged Futton bombs. 

No, I don`t agree Hiashi is a better figther, that`s never been really show.

Some good points Jad:



Jad said:


> I believe a faster more skilled Taijutsu expert would be able to cut Hidan's neck to the point where it would be _floppy_. Where it would need stitches to keep it in place.



A Kunai can cut it, but let`s think of this way: Shikamaru managed to do it because:

He tricked Hidan into that position because of a prepped plan, and Hidan had already had his neck fully cut before (if for example, for thread purposes this doesn`t happen after Asuma cut it off, then i think it would be harder to do it).


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 9, 2013)

Olympian said:


> My answer is simply "no" for the majority and no knowledge. That Air Palm attack may be sonic and all (presumely) but Hidan tanked full fleged Futton bombs.
> 
> No, I don`t agree Hiashi is a better figther, that`s never been really show.
> 
> ...



tanking futton bombs doesnt equate to tanking air palm
juubi level 1 tail has a larger AoE than kakuzu attacks. Go back and take a look. The juubi just swinging its tail created a gust of wind large enough to cover the entire alliance 
juubi level 2 tail was pushed back by hiashi air palm
kakuzu fuuton bombs best feat is up rooting trees, juubi tail has no issues doing that yet air palm shifted that attack. Fuuton bombs dont have the feats of being able to block the juubi tail 

fact is shikamaru with a knife isnt as killed as hiashi with a kunai, the implication that they dont know how to use kunai is unfounded. grab a kunai and swing the kunai. Even fodder know how to use a kunai. 

No proof that kakuzu sowing hidan neck back together made it less durable. 

shikamaru got a clean shot by tricking him, true, but hiashi could easily get a clean shot by out maneuvering him. Seeing that hiashi has the best taijutsu style.


----------



## jesusjuice69 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hidan wins this no problem as long as hiashi has no knowledge.

Why do you guys keep talking about kunai?  
Hiashi probably doesn't carry many if any weapons.  
Secondly, a dagger is far better cutting weapon.  So to say Shikamaru barely sliced his neck with a dagger, after tricking him into letting down his guard, is proof that Hiashi could decapitate him with a kunai is well, dumb.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 9, 2013)

jesusjuice69 said:


> Hidan wins this no problem as long as hiashi has no knowledge.
> 
> Why do you guys keep talking about kunai?
> Hiashi probably doesn't carry many if any weapons.
> Secondly, a dagger is far better cutting weapon.  So to say Shikamaru barely sliced his neck with a dagger, after tricking him into letting down his guard, is proof that Hiashi could decapitate him with a kunai is well, dumb.



A dagger being a better cutting weapon is completely unfounded am outright stupid 
If daggers were better cutting weapons won't more ninja hve them?? You would think they would be trying to arm themselves as best as they can 
every ninja carries weapons its a basic requirement 
Even Ei who certainly doesn't need kunai carries them . All hiashi needs is 1 kunai. Hiashi is far better than Hidan in CQC . And as most agree would have no problem landing jukken strikes on him 
So I see no reason why hiashi can't take his head clean off!
Also jukken to the brain would be hard to come back from . Damaged brain would make it hard for Hidan to fight . also jukken worked on juublings , those things have no organs and are just pure chakra beings . Yet it got downed by jukken . Hidan being immune to jukken is fanfic 
All ninjutsu require chakra , Hidan ritual is ninjutsu . 
Finally being able to tank 2 swords in u doesn't make u jukken proof. Jukken can damage multiple organs at once . Tsunade when using byakuyo is pretty much like Hidan but actually heals
Even she isn't immune to jukken. Nor is orochimaru for that matter.


----------



## Van Konzen (Aug 9, 2013)

Lord Hyuuga air palms Hidan's head, either it will knock off or just explode. 

Hiashi 'King of One Shot' wins.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 10, 2013)

^ I like this guy despite the comic relief 
I do honestly believe that jukken to the head would take Hidan out. Same way tsunade bashing his skull in would stop him from fighting


----------



## Olympian (Aug 10, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> Jjuubi level 1 tail has a larger AoE than kakuzu attacks. Go back and take a look. The juubi just swinging its tail created a gust of wind large enough to cover the entire alliance
> juubi level 2 tail was pushed back by hiashi air palm. kakuzu fuuton bombs best feat is up rooting trees, juubi tail has no issues doing that yet air palm shifted that attack. Fuuton bombs dont have the feats of being able to block the juubi tail



Hiashi and Neji didn`t pushed back the Jubbi`s tail. Or the Jubbi itself. What did they exactly pushed back?

You can tell us. 



Icegaze said:


> Jfact is shikamaru with a knife isnt as killed as hiashi with a kunai, the implication that they dont know how to use kunai is unfounded. grab a kunai and swing the kunai. Even fodder know how to use a kunai.



And you know he isn`t as skilled as Hiashi, how? Have you ever seen him use any blade?

You also act as if Shikamaru just swang that thing and magically cut Hidan. No, what he did was trick Hidan into one position, due to the "fake blood" gambit. 



Icegaze said:


> JNo proof that kakuzu sowing hidan neck back together made it less durable.



Yes, no proof at all, despite that the cut is still there with the sewing showing off. But you can claim how Hiashi is faster than X character or how skilled he is with a Kunai when we haven`t seen zip about it. 

Nevermind how the rest of the body was shown to be easily more durable than...well...where it was sewed off even in the same chapters. I didn`t claim it as proof, by the way, i interjected the possibility, because the possibility is there at least to be read. 



Icegaze said:


> Jshikamaru got a clean shot by tricking him, true, but hiashi could easily get a clean shot by out maneuvering him. *Seeing that hiashi has the best taijutsu style*.



Because that alone indicates how he is going to deal with an acrobatic opponent, without the kind of prep Shikamaru had to trick Hidan.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 10, 2013)

Olympian said:


> Hiashi and Neji didn`t pushed back the Jubbi`s tail. Or the Jubbi itself. What did they exactly pushed back?
> 
> You can tell us.
> 
> ...



Claims he reads the manga  , doesn't know hiashi by himself pushed back juubi tail 
Yet continues to argue. Go read the manga !!!  Read the chapter neji died 

You know hiashi is less skilled with a blade have you seen him use one ? Absence of evidence isn't the evidence of absence. Ei hasn't used a kunai does that mean he can't cut a Persons head off with one ? Hidan hasn't used a kunai does that mean he can't cut hiahsi's head given the chance ?

Jukken by passes durability, also jukken to the head = dead Hidan 
No brain no fighting , he is immortal , like tsunade with her regen like orochimaru
It doesn't mean they can all fight if their brain gets bashed in and turned to mush thanks to jukken


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Aug 10, 2013)

People think air palm is putting Hidan down? Oh lawd.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 10, 2013)

^i hope no one is cuz that aint true 
hidan isnt immune to brain damage, so jukken to the head or cutting his head off with a kunai isnt out of the question


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Aug 10, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> ^i hope no one is cuz that aint true
> hidan isnt immune to brain damage, so jukken to the head or cutting his head off with a kunai isnt out of the question



Of course he's immune to brain damage. Hidan has stabbed himself in the heart, has been impaled on numerous occasions, has tanked Kakuzu's Fuuton, survived decapitation (I know no one's here to help, but I'm proving it won't effect him), yet you're telling me Jyuuken to the brain will work? Not in this life time, Hidan is immortal. Decapitation is Hiashi's only hope.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 10, 2013)

Bonly Jr. said:


> Of course he's immune to brain damage. Hidan has stabbed himself in the heart, has been impaled on numerous occasions, has tanked Kakuzu's Fuuton, survived decapitation (I know no one's here to help, but I'm proving it won't effect him), yet you're telling me Jyuuken to the brain will work? Not in this life time, Hidan is immortal. Decapitation is Hiashi's only hope.



Then hiashi decapitates him . also surviving a knife in the heart doesn't equate to surviving julken to the brain. Why? When he is stabbed in the heart his brain still functions hence he can still think and fight . Jukken riddled brain makes it hard to think. Tsunade has survived and brushed off 2 susanoo swords in her gut are we to believe she won't be stopped when she gets hit with a jukken to the brain ?

brain is far more vital and less likely and more difficult to heal for them 

At least I believe so. Hidan healing is also quite slow please note . How is he to fight when he is brain dead ???


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 10, 2013)

jesusjuice69 said:


> BULLSHIT!  You are grasping at any straw possible.
> HIdan roflstomps this fight!
> 
> Just admit it already.
> Get Hiashi's dick out of your mouth and take the jizz covered fan goggles off.  He is only mid-high jounin level.



cant disprove it so results to insults. 
what a child you are  . shall talk about this with someone else. 
Hence forth ignored and reported


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Aug 11, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> Then hiashi decapitates him . also surviving a knife in the heart doesn't equate to surviving julken to the brain. Why? When he is stabbed in the heart his brain still functions hence he can still think and fight . Jukken riddled brain makes it hard to think. Tsunade has survived and brushed off 2 susanoo swords in her gut are we to believe she won't be stopped when she gets hit with a jukken to the brain ?
> 
> brain is far more vital and less likely and more difficult to heal for them
> 
> At least I believe so. Hidan healing is also quite slow please note . How is he to fight when he is brain dead ???



You're making virtually zero sense. You are talking as if Hidan's body functions like a normal human beings body. From time Hidan is able to talk perfectly [1] while being decapitated, then that tells you that a simple Jyuuken to the brain will not effect him in the slightest. Please just think about this for a second.

Btw I never ruled out decapitation. I'm just saying, Jyuuken to the brain will do jack shit, neither will empty palm.


----------



## Van Konzen (Aug 11, 2013)

so Hidan's head and neck are tougher than a Juubi tail?


----------



## FairyTailisBack (Aug 11, 2013)

redfang45 said:


> so Hidan's head and neck are tougher than a Juubi tail?



Yah, that thing is just a mound of flesh.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 11, 2013)

any proof of that @ FTB
could asuma hien cut the tail clean off??
@Bonly Jr ok, jukken wont work. no need carrying on . Works against juublings yet fails against hidan. when hidan was decapitated his brain wasnt damaged. hence he could still talk. Same way when tsunade was split in half she could still talk. None of them have suffered brain damage. Anywayz kunai to the head would. so still hiashi wins.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Aug 11, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> any proof of that @ FTB
> could asuma hien cut the tail clean off??
> @Bonly Jr ok, jukken wont work. no need carrying on . Works against juublings yet fails against hidan. when hidan was decapitated his brain wasnt damaged. hence he could still talk. Same way when tsunade was split in half she could still talk. None of them have suffered brain damage. Anywayz kunai to the head would. so still hiashi wins.



Lol, you're talking as if the Juublings are something special. They're little fodder, who were getting raped by the K11 not too long ago.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 11, 2013)

^ i am talking about their bodily properties. you know, large amount of chakra and no organs 
not the fact that they are strong or kage level or anything
if you didnt get that no wonder we disagree on most things.

ps: why do people assume hidan can perform his ritual if his chakra holes are blocked??? it is ninjtusu you know this right
no reason at all he should be able to perform  ninjtusu without access to his chakra. This has already been stated. Claiming hidan doesnt need chakra to do his ritual would be like claiming minato doesnt need chakra to perform hirashin. Seal= chakra usage

Also note against asuma he already drew the seal before the fight began
It made it easy to jump into it. Against hiashi the seal hasn't been drawn which means 
1) Hidan needs to hurt hiashi 
2) ingest it 
3) hurt himself 
4) draw the seal

All that against someone who has better CQC skills and would be fighting close range through out ?
Find it hard to believe Hidan pulls such off. Lastly no chakra = no ninjutsu


----------



## Ghost (Aug 11, 2013)

Hiashi splits the planet with a single Gentle Fist.


----------

